# Ciara from Germany is getting there puppys today?



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Ciara from Martina of Germany wil maybe get her puppys today.
She maybe gets 10 puppys.
Hopefully everything goes well!
Thumbs are crossed.

www.happypuppytower.de


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

She looks like she's ready!!!! Hope all goes well and look forward to pictures!!


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

_She looks ready to pop! reggers: Let us know how it goes!
Wishing you/her a trouble-free delivery!_


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm hoping for a smooth delivery and strong, healthy puppies. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't wait to hear the happy news!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Wishing you the best for the little mama and babies.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Best wishes for a safe delivery of healthy beautiful puppies. I can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck to Mama and the furbabies! Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ciara is just beautiful! good luck with everything, Ans and please keep us posted.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ans..

the best to mom to be and to puppy mom to be....

so adorable..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What an adorable round belly! I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Since 1:00 ( European Time ) Ciara is in layber (?).
Martina says, it will take some time bevor she gets her babys.
Let's hope today!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Best of luck to you for a smooth delivery and lots of puppies!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Ciara has startet.
She already has 4 pups.
1 Girl, Black and tan 
1 Boy, Black and tan 
2 Boys, Cremegold 

But more to come.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh it sounds like you've got a lovely litter on the way. Best of luck to her and you. We can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

wow can't wait to see pics of bouncing puppies!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:jaw:..._MAYBE_ ten puppies!!! Oh my..you Germans must feed your Hav's alot of Brats!!!

Can't wait to see the gang!!! Hope all goes well!:biggrin1:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

First pictures of the 8 pups: Maybe more to come.......









Girl Black and tan









Boy Black and tan









Boy cremegold









Boy cremegold









Boy Black and tan









Boy chocolat









Girl









Girl


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow!How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: This is so exciting!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW!!! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for updating us with pictures...can't wait to see more!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, they are all so sweet. Thank you for the photos.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

wow 8 and possibly more... what do you guys feed your havs in europe?  I predict some wrestling over the chocolate!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Number 9 is a boy:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ans, thanks for posting the first pic of MY number 9 boy. I love him already, will go and pick him up myself when I'm in Germany this summer :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh they are beautiful - thanks for posting so quickly.

Hope mama is doing well.

Give her kisses & hugs from me and Sissy


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, Maryam,,THANK YOU for going all the way to Germany to pick #9 up for me!!! 

You are just tooo kind! :biggrin1:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes----Maryam--I appreciate you personally picking up my new boy-number 9:kiss: and Diane---thank you for your offer to drop him by on your way home!:kiss::becky:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - 9 beautiful healthy babies. I'll check back later to see if the magic number 10 arrives. Congratulations. And by the way everyone, I'll take the black and tan boys. LOL


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:lalala: Oh, Julie..you haven't had enough coffee today ...You got it all mixed up..:crazy:

#9 is MINE! :evil:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

No,no,no Miss Murph and Miss Julie, you ladies need glasses or some type of other visual help, NUMBER 9 IS MINE!!!


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Is this a record for the number of Hav puppies in one litter? They are beautiful!! Annabelle says she would be happy with any one of them. Ruth Ann


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

#9 really is a beauty! I would love to have him.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

The last pup is a boy, number 10!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hooray for the lovely Dutch babies!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

All 10:









Girl Black and tan









Boy Black and tan









Boy cremegold









Boy cremegold









Boy Black and tan









Boy chocolat (?)









Girl









Girl









Boy









Boy


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow she did it - 10 puppies. And they all look healthy and good sizes. Lots of hugs and kisses to your wonder girl and super mom.

Oh, and I forgot to ask...what are those blue clips attached to them?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I want #7! Thank you so much for sharing. I've never seen such brand new puppies.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Amy

Not Dutch, they belong to Martina from Germany. ( www.happypuppytower.de )
The father comes from Belgium, his name is Escudo.
I'm just reporting.
It's the mother of my Hiro.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> No,no,no Miss Murph and Miss Julie, you ladies need glasses or some type of other visual help, NUMBER 9 IS MINE!!!


...I have Julie's fish..don't make me use it Maryam!:laugh:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm...which one to pick? I think I'll take black and tan boy #2.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My goodness, that little momma deserves an award! 10 beautiful, healthy babies! Can't wait to watch them grow! Thanks so much for sharing the joy!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Beautiful puppies. Please give that Mother the mother of the year award from me.:first:

Maryam I will meet you in NC with puppy no.10 if you will bring it back with you. Thanks so much. eace:


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Wow! CONGRATULATIONS on such a H-U-G-E litter!!!!
Beautiful Babies!!!*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ Thank you so much for sharing the excitement and pics of those adorable little ones. I hope Ciara gets some much deserved rest. Wow! TEN puppies...makes me tired just thinking about it! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Katrina, DEAL. Just have to let Martina know about our smart plan


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, they're so cute! I want #6....always wanted a chocolate!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

My goodness...Ciara is a Super Momma!! I can't believe the size litters she is throwing. So cute they all are, it will be a busy household in a few weeks with all those little ones around!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hooray for Ciara and Martina!! Ten pups is an awful lot. Wow! Will they all be able to eat well enough? Stupid question... but how many teats does a mom Hav have?? :suspicious: I'm sure she has enough. :biggrin1:

I can't believe the lovely photos. Thank you, Ans, for the update as things progressed. What fun!!!! :whoo: The pups are so tiny and adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Goodness----10 puppies! That must be a record or something,isn't it? What a fantastic momma hav to not only birth 10 pups but care for them and feed them etc.:clap2: I can't hardly wait to see them get bigger and toddle around! Oh how much fun could that be to play and love up on 10! I'm in awe.........

Please tell Martina congrats and thank you for sharing this excitement.....:grouphug:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Mother Ciara and her 10 puppies.
Al healthy.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW, what a pile of puppies! I am in awe....I've never seen a small dog have so many in one litter...like others, I wonder if that's some kind of record?

Congrats and take good care of momma and those precious babies!!!! Of course, we'll expect weekly updates and photos!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Mama looks great for having just delivered 10 puppies! They are so cute, and I love that they are all different colors. I can't wait to see more pics as they grow.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, how precious!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ans..I am just amazed..10 puppies, WOW! :baby::clap2:

They're all beautiful..can't wait to see photo's of them as they grow!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ans- are you already picking yours out? They are precious and so is the mama!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, they are all so cute. 10 puppies!! Mama looks good for having had 10. I have the same question as Marj. Can they all eat at the same time?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness - she's got almost every color under the rainbow under there. And I'm almost positive they don't have 10 teats - I think you have to rotate the puppies. But I'll let the breeders answer for sure.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They are too cute. I will take any of them.....Maryam just let me know when I need to meet you to pick up my puppy!!!!!LOL


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this site. Everyone keeps posting faster than I can read. The puppies are beautiful, but I can't imagine the exhaustion Ciara must have felt after delivering 10. WOW is she good or what!!! --Congratulations I know you will be having a lot of fun watching them grow. Please keep us all updated with pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Neat to see Momma with her new crew of puppies! They are very very sweet......:kiss:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Amanda

We have our Hiro, he is also from Martina.
One is enough.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness...they are so tiny and precious! I love the picture of mama dog and all the babes!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are gorgeous! I claim, 6,7 and 10! :biggrin1:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a bevy of beauties. I think we need a little girl.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Oh, they are all so cute. 10 puppies!! Mama looks good for having had 10. I have the same question as Marj. Can they all eat at the same time?


Well how many teats does a female dog have? Oh I know I will go ask Lilly!! :doh: :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, 

I can't believe I missed this thread. Congratulations to Martina and Ciara. Ten gorgeous puppies, this must be a record!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> Well how many teats does a female dog have? Oh I know I will go ask Lilly!! :doh: :biggrin1:


Sooooo??? what did Lily have to say?! lol

What darling pictures of Momma and her 10 babies! Wow. There are so many, there must be at least ONE that I can have, right? Will Martina be sending me a chocolate one or a sable? I dont' mind a brindle either. :biggrin1:

They are just beautiful.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Puppys 1 week.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Gosh, a week already? Where does the time go?? The puppies are so cute, and again, I love that they are all different colors!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hier a video of the 10 puppies.
Here they are 10 days.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, love those puppy sounds! It's going to be so much fun to watch them grow..thanks for sharing!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What color is the brownish red one considered to be? He/She's beautiful! And seems like the leader of the pack already. He/she should be a fun one to watch!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a cute little talker that little sable is. :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What adorable puppy sounds. Made all my guys come running very worried that mommy had brought home a puppy in her computer.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how sweet! My little boy Robbie had to even watch it a couple of times!(unusual for him to take interest).......he is saying"oh..........."


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

New pictures of the 10 puppies.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Soo sweet...just want to cuddle with them. They look so soft. Lizzie my lab was looking around to find the puppies. It was cute. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lilly looked around for the puppies like where are they someone needs help mommie. The look on her face was so cute. The sounds were even cuter. Thanks for sharing. The puppies are growing up so fast. I only counted 9 in the picture where is no 10?


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

All 10 2 week old
1.Baby Bumble Bee








2.Be my Benji








3.Brooklyn Boy








4.Barbapapa








5.Blueberry Balou








6.Bam Bam Boomer








7.Betty Lynn








8.Beautiful Beryll








9.Barney Bear








10. Big Bandit Jonah


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are all beautiful, but I am in love with Barney and BamBam.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh they are precious. What color is Bam Bam considered? It is very striking!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG - these are some of the best looking little guys - I can't believe that she'd end up with 10 beauties. I think I'm gonna hav to have a HERD of these little ones. I've got so many favorites, I couldn't begin to choose.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

They're all so cute! I'll take Betty Lynn or Barney Bear. --How much fun you must be having to watch these little ones.

Karen


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG...they are sooo cute! I'll take Barbapappa and Blueberry Balou, please.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

They are all so beautiful!! But please send me Bam Bam Boomer! PLEASE!!! 

I promise to spoil him crazy and make him write home every week!
Seriously, he is the most lovely color I've ever seen.
Congratulations! Please keep the pictures coming!

Beverly


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Bam Bam's colors are gorgeous! But that picture of little Brooklyn Boy makes me want to smooooooooootch him!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Brooklyn Boy has the sweetest little face!!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Martina sends greetings from Germany.
She's to busy to go into the forum.
She asks me to greet you all!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Another new video of the 10 puppys.
They are now 19 days old.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That cream one on his back is just too cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The videos are absolutely adorable! Thank you, Ans. I am sure Martina is busy. Does she stay home during the day, or work at home ? She has other Havs besides Ciara, right? 

The pups are beautiful and I really LOVE all those puppy sounds. I could listen to that all day! Sammy came running to see what was going on. lol

Lovely names too! I couldn't pick one, but I do have 3 or 4 that I certainly wouldn't mind owning. hehehe  How's the mommy doing, feeding all those babies ?


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

She does not work anymore.
24th of may we are going to visit her an her husband.
So you get many more pictures, by the way, my husband Hans is always making the
beautiful pictures.
I'm exciting to see the many puppys.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

And 2 new videos from the puppys.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, they are so sweet!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

These are the most adorable puppy grunts and cries. I love the mock growling and cooing. I noticed a few tried to practice puppy barks - what fun.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the puppy fix! They are adorable!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

They're adorable and some of them are really talkative. Enjoy your stay with them! Could it be that you end up choosing a sibling fir Hiro?


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Two new pictures of the puppys.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Maryam

We stick to one Havanese.
9 of the 10 puppies have already a new familie.
So one is still wanting a new family.

Blueberry Balou needs a new familie.
He is black and tan.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Black and tan is what I wanted when I got Doc.....I'd snatch him up in a minute if I could!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Today we are visiting Martina in Germany.
The puppys are now 4 1/ 2 weeks.
My husband wil make some pictures.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I would take that baby in a heartbeat! Love his coloring.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable! I want my own pile of puppies.

P.S. Hiro just whispered to me "I want to be a big brother!"


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some picture from the 10 puppys of Ciara.
My husband has made the pictures.
Day 32.

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Ans.Surfer/CiaraBWurf32Tag


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

They are all so beautiful. Amazing that they are all so beautiful and fancy.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Meant to say healthy! I must need more coffee!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Teddy


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

AWWW! That Teddy is so beautiful!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, so cute. I love the little black and tan ones.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are all gorgeous. I *love* Teddy. What beautiful coloring. As I was looking at the pictures I kept thinking they're all so beautiful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, after looking at all your photos, which I always love, I'm totally in love with Teddy . . . and who are the ones in photos 75 and 89? They both have a piece of my heart too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a puppy to concentrate on but boy do these shots make me want another already!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, 

They are looking more and more adorable!!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Geri

75: is Big Bandit Jonah










89: is Blueberry Balou (its the only one who hasn't got a new owner yet )


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry for not writing such a long time. Ans told me, that she updates the latest news all the time, Thank you so much my dear, with 10 puppies and their families I really have no time for writing, even if I would.
In the moment, we just have my husbands favourite black and tan boy Blueberry Balou, without a family.I never had any newspaper or advertisment (internet) announces for my little boy, I think he will find his familily without such things, if not , he will stay here.
I´m so proud of my little Belgiam puppy group, they are so different to the 9 wonders. I love them all, but this litter is special.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those puppies are so special. Your last ones were too. I think you have the formula down pat for breeding the most beautiful havs. You make me want more.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

They are all so beautiful!
And your Big Jonah boys face looks just like my Devyn and they are only a few days apart~!
Congrats on such pretty puppies!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Such cute puppies! I love all the pictures. Yay puppies!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Martina

I did it with pleasure!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll take Blueberry Balou. He's sooo cute!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Balou was exactly what I was looking for.....a black and tan, but I found Doc instead. I have to tell you, I sure wish I could get him!! He is adorable!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ans, these are great puppy pictures. Just like we are there - I can almost smell the puppy breath. Yummm


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE the videos! All those little noises are soooooo adorable! I can't blame you, Martina, for not having time to write us. You have a BUSY life these days. I don't know how I'd get anything done with so many puppies and a mom to take care of too, never mind all the families that want news and photos of their future babies. How exciting! 

Thank Hans for us, Ans, please. He did an amazing job on the pictures once again!! Wow! They are gorgeous little babies, aren't they? I'd take that Teddy in a heartbeat as well as Blueberry Balou. I love his name! Martina, I'm sure he will find a wonderful home at the right time. No worries.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

@ All !


Thank you very much for all these complements. Yes, they are perfect and I love them very very much. Now they are alredy 5 weeks old , only 5 more weeks and the wunderful time is over again for us.
Ans thank you for the pics, I really have no time in the moment , I will enjoy my little wunderful puppies, before they move to their new families.
Blueberry Balou still has no family, I really don´ t know why not. He ist perfect and a little clown.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ich mochte ein Reise zu Deuscland. Okay, my German ist nicht so gut. I love Blueberry. That is actually a name I always had on my list for a puppy, and I used to call my daughter Blueberry as a loving name. So, I have some friends in Dusseldorf, so I'll just go visit them and come home with a puppy. Okay?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Alana and I are in love!*

We didn't realize that puppies were so talkative. What a joy to go through all of the photos and the videos together this Sunday morning. The mama must be very patient.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Some pictures, 6 weeks old: http://picasaweb.google.de/webfut1/2008_06_02_im_Garten

Here a video of the puppys, 6 weeks old.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are just precious!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a cute video. Ten of the cutest puppies. I loved watching them play in the tunnel.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Puppies in the tunnel are so cute but what I loved was how happy all the adult dogs looked - great family of Havanese.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Felt like I was right there with you, Ans! Thank you for sharing that. It's a beautiful video of adorable pups. Oh my, there are so many of them! Love it!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ans that video was wonderful. It is a great example of how we should all try and video the dogs, especially the pups from their angle...get down to their level. So adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How sweet!:kiss:
That is so cute to watch them play! I love that little red one........what a cutie!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

New puppy video from the 10th of June.






Stay away from my food.
Aunty Amy says.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How precious!!! The newest born puppies I've ever seen. I want a creamgold boy so bad I could walk, run, swim, whatever to get him. Thanks for posting pictures so soon. I will be lookng forward to more of your wonderful pictures.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my, they are darling!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Now they really do look like bunny rabbits. That's so funny that Anty Amy let the puppy sit eating crumbs very close and let an adult have some of her treat but did not want to share when Blueberry decided to get a bit bigger piece. Scary lessons for a little guy but so necessary.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Loved the clips, how precious to see their 'life'.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

aww..I love the first video where three adults are playing. A little one gets in the mix and gets hurt and all three stop to check the puppy over.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Really enjoyed your video's.....puppy Heaven!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhh How did I miss this thread??? 10 puppies--OMG. and 10 absolutely Beautiful Puppies!!! 

IWAHPTP!!! (I want a happy puppy tower puppy!!!) I'll take Blueberry!! 

Thanks for sharing ANS and Ciara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Great Videos Ans! :clap2:

I felt alittle bad for Blueberry Balou there at the end,but I understand there is a lesson there. Thanks for posting! It is wonderful to see 10 puppies!:whoo:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Too adorable for words!!! Thank you for sharing the pictures and videos of these absolutely beautiful pups and adults!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great clips! It is wonderful to see them all, enjoying the lovely sunshine, birds and grass. They look so very happy. Thanks for sharing, Ans!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable babies, Ans. I love the "traffic jam" in the tunnel and when they all wanted the chew stick Mommy (?) had.

Thank you for sharing such wonderful clips!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are so cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Tomorrow we are going to visit the puppies again.
They are now 8 1/2 weeks.
Friday the 28th of June, 7 or 8 puppies are going to there new families.
The rest a little bit later.
Hans, my husband, will make some pictures.


@Missy

Also Blueberry Balou found a new family!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yea for Blueberry Balou. Wow, can't believe that they are so old already. We know you'll post some great new photos.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I loved all the pictures and video. Beautiful puppies! Congratulations.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ans,
In Germany is it common for the havanese puppies to be adopted at approx.9 weeks of age? I believe here,10-12 weeks is quite common.

I can't wait to see the new photos! Are you adopting a new pup?:ear::thumb::wink:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky's breeder was letting her Havs go at 8 weeks, but we got Ricky at 9 because of timing and traveling there to get him. I would prefer an extra week or two at the breeders' but I suppose it really depends on what the breeders do with the pups while they are there. I think it was best for us to have Ricky sooner than later, just because I was able to train/play/care one on one with him day in, day out. It worked well in my case, but I'd get a slightly older pup IF there is a next time.

Can't wait to see more pics, Ans! Thank you. Glad to read that Blueberry has a new home to go to. I wasn't worried.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Julie

In Germany 10 weeks.
In the Netherlands 8 weeks.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Julie said:


> Are you adopting a new pup?:ear::thumb::wink:


No, we stick to one dog.
7 of the 10 puppies are leaving next Saturday. ( 28 june )
The rest a little bit later.

I ask Martina what will you do if the puppies are all gone,
she said, I'll cry for three days.......


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Her life will change dramatically when those puppies go to their forever homes! I would be crying too!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Saturday ( 28 june ) are already leaving 4 of the 10 puppies.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Already 8 puppies are with there new family.
13th of july we have another meeting in Germany.
Martina will take the last 2 puppies with her and after the meeting,
she's going home with just 1 puppy left.
He will be picked up a little bit later.
My husband will make some pictures, you all going to see after the meeting.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll be eagerly waiting to see those pix! op2:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Now all the puppies are with their new families.
Sunday night the last puppy went to his new home.
Now Martina is with her three dogs, Ciara, Röschen and Amy.
I find she did her job very well!
Maybe Röschen ist next, to get babies, in the spring next year........


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Does she ever sell puppies to the United States? I *love* her puppies.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll ask her.


----------

